# Nupro Joint Support



## rion (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi guys. I'm new here. 

Just wonderin what you guys think about the Nurpo Joint Support Supplement. I've heard quite some good stuff about it but I thought I'd ask around before I actually got it. Does it really thickens coat and stuff it claims it does? Thanks in advance?


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

My dogs get Nupro, but not the joint support version. I've had great luck with the supplement. Great coats and less shedding.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

All I can tell you is my two loved it!


----------



## rion (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for the replies  I'm going to get a tub later.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I found this almost 3 yr old thread and thought I'd bump it. Anyone else want to chime in on this stuff? 

A 5lb tub should be here Monday, thought it was time to put Tucker on some sort of Glucosamine. I have noticed he's been a little stiff the past few weeks, on & off, nothing major, just thought it might my help my old guy out some.

http://www.nuprosupplements.com/


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Personally, I like the wholistic pet's supplement much better. Organic, and much more glucosamine, chondroitin, MSM. http://www.thewholisticpet.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=548&ParentCat=40


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for the input, looks like good stuff. I went with the Nupro because I can get it through a breeder friend that orders it directly from the company, which is much more budget friendly. 
Also, I feel tucker is not at the point where he needs a bigger dose of the stuff per scoop, I figure about 750-1000mg per day to start out is plenty for a guy that might be becoming borderline arthritic.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

The SD group I volunteered with used Nupro (not the joint formula)....the dogs LOVED the stuff!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Another good supp with the joint compounds is Longevity by Springtime. www.springtimeinc.com


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Surprised no one has mentioned Cosequin or Dasuquin. Aren't these supposed to be the very best?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know if Nupro has changed their formula or not. When I was giving it to my two I had to count every calorie that went into Tucker's mouth. Both the Gold and the Silver at that time had and possibly still has, 100 calories per scoop.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I didn't even think about the calories :doh: thanks! Any reason why you stopped using it?



artbuc said:


> Surprised no one has mentioned Cosequin or Dasuquin. Aren't these supposed to be the very best?


Also read great things about Glycoflex and the SamE, I just don't think my Tucker is there yet, just thinking its time for a little boost


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Shoot, I just wrote a post and it disappeared. Cosequin and Dausaquin are super joint supplements. Some of the products mentioned here (Longevity, Wholistic Pet, Nupro) are basically whole food supplements that contain enzymes, probiotics with joint supps added (or not, in the case of WP and Nupro... you can get them with or without the joint supps).




artbuc said:


> Surprised no one has mentioned Cosequin or Dasuquin. Aren't these supposed to be the very best?


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

I've used Nupro Gold, since mine were puppies. My breeder had recomended it. The dogs love it. I get a 5 lb container from Petfooddirect.com for around $26.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Just an update. He has been on it for a week and does love the stuff. Apparently I have to wait a month or two to see improvement.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenCamper said:


> I didn't even think about the calories :doh: thanks! Any reason why you stopped using it?
> 
> 
> 
> Also read great things about Glycoflex and the SamE, I just don't think my Tucker is there yet, just thinking its time for a little boost


I'm sorry, I didn't see your question. I stopped using it because I thought if I were feeding them a high quality food, why was I supplementing them. May not be a good reason for stopping, but they are both 7 now and still doing great. Shadow did have two hip surgeries before the age of 11 months, but he is still doing well, too. I don't take many human supplements either. :uhoh:


----------

